# Why are some guns considered "ugly" in appearance?



## billc (Dec 14, 2013)

In reading reviews of different guns, some of the reviewers call certain guns "ugly."  What makes a gun ugly in your view point.  I personally like the concealed hammer or the hammerless, striker fired guns in their appearance.  I guess that may be because I grew up enjoying science fiction and guns without hammers look more advanced.  I do like the old western style revolvers.  I don't mind the way the Glock line of guns look, while the old Barretta's, I think they are the guns I a describing, with the barrel sticking out from the rest of the gun, don't look "attractive."


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2013)

I coat and dye AR-15 parts a menacing black.  When I see them the store, I may be biased, but I find them quite beautiful.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 14, 2013)

Personal preference is a ***** isn't it... You might as well ask why certain people are considered ugly...


----------



## Haakon (Dec 14, 2013)

With every ugly gun someone during the design stage thought it looked good, so like every kind of beauty it's in the eye of the beholder. But some guns are just ugly. 

The Taurus Judge is one butt ugly gun, the proportions are all wrong.







Pretty much everything from High Point is pretty ugly too.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ugly guns?  Like in comparison or general.  That's probably just in opinion,  I wouldn't consider any gun ugly as long as it gets its intended job done correctly and with good effectiveness.


----------



## billc (Dec 15, 2013)

> With every ugly gun someone during the design stage thought it looked good, so like every kind of beauty it's in the eye of the beholder. But some guns are just ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, for me, I like the way both of those guns look.  Even though I don't like exposed hammers that much, as for the appearance of a gun, the overall look of the Taurus judge makes the hammer less of an aesthetic problem...  The two guns  look "futuristic," to me, as a science fiction fan.  Kind of like Harrison Ford's gun in Bladerunner...

Of course, I'll take the gun that works the best over looks...

This is a gun I think is kind of ugly...the too thin "frame" throws off the looks of the weapon...





This is the prop from blade runner...see how it has the proportions of the Taurus Judge...that "forward" sort of extention...


----------



## billc (Dec 15, 2013)

This is another design I don't like...





I don't like the barrel coming out like that...it ruins the look of the gun...

I like the way Bullpup designed rifles look, but I have read they aren't that great for shooting...





I thought the old M-16 was an ugly looking gun compared to the commies AK-47...and the old west lever action rifles look good...


----------



## wimwag (Dec 31, 2013)

billc said:


> In reading reviews of different guns, some of the reviewers call certain guns "ugly."  What makes a gun ugly in your view point.  I personally like the concealed hammer or the hammerless, striker fired guns in their appearance.  I guess that may be because I grew up enjoying science fiction and guns without hammers look more advanced.  I do like the old western style revolvers.  I don't mind the way the Glock line of guns look, while the old Barretta's, I think they are the guns I a describing, with the barrel sticking out from the rest of the gun, don't look "attractive."



It all comes down to personal preference.  Most people of the gun I know think my Mosin Nagant is ugly.  She's even been called "fugly."  I think the gun is gorgeous with its' finish rubbed down to the wood, dings (from what I assume is shrapnel) and creepy trigger.

I think glocks are ugly, yet I have a Smith & Wesson SD40 VE (which is basically a G23 glone) on my hip at this moment.  I hate how a PPK looks, but I love a P38.


----------



## wimwag (Dec 31, 2013)

billc said:


> I like the way Bullpup designed rifles look, but I have read they aren't that great for shooting...


Try a FAMAS.  They shoot like a dream.  Is that you shooting the Tavor?  I want to try one but our LGS is booked out for months with their 2 IWI rentals.


----------

